# Reasons why we should have Golf Teacher...



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I just wanna share an article posted @ yahoo.

Golf-India's Ghei credits form to swing correction

By Sanjay Rajan

MUMBAI, India, May 9 (Reuters) - India's Gaurav Ghei, who won the Pine Valley Beijing Open a fortnight ago, credited his recent good form to adjustments made to his swing.

The victory in China was the 38-year-old's third Asian Tour title after he ended a frustrating 11-year drought last year in the Taiwan Masters. 

"I had been struggling with the technical aspects as in I had a lot of faults in my swing, but worked hard on those for the last two years with my coach Claude Harmon," the world number 153 told Reuters on Tuesday.

"I worked on the back swing. Basically I was not using the bigger muscles which are the power muscles in the game. I was using the arms and hands a lot, which leads to a lot of inconsistency.

"I worked on eliminating the hands and arms part of my swing and to use my bigger muscles to hit the shots to make it more consistent. That is what has really made the difference."

Currently eighth in the Asian Tour Order of Merit, Ghei won the Beijing event after a closing three-under-par 69 gave him a 14-under total of 274.

Ghei said he had drawn a lot of confidence when he finished joint sixth with the likes of Colin Montgomerie and Ernie Els in the Johnnie Walker Classic in March.

"To finish in that company obviously does wonders to your confidence," he said. "That was a really big field.

"I finished in the 20s in the Indonesia Open and the TCL Classic in China, but I was playing consistently, although not spectacularly, and I think it all came together in Beijing."

Ghei, who was dogged by injuries over the last few years, said it was satisfying to see results coming.

"Winning is something that is obviously rewarding. But I want to put them behind me now and focus on the future.

"It is very satisfying when you work hard and see the results. But the nature of the game is such that you slog for years and nothing happens and suddenly everything comes in a spurt."

Golf-India's Ghei credits form to swing correction - Golf - Yahoo! Sports


----------

